# Anyone here have a Topatop WCMT or BaBy SaBye WMT?



## 1babysmom (May 22, 2006)

I've been eying them both. Was about to order a Topatop I've been wanting (I've just "downgraded" from a Bambaroo Lana WC) when I learned about BBSB wrap mei tais. Would love to hear about experiences with either one!


----------



## 1babysmom (May 22, 2006)

I just thought I'd update this since I ended up getting the BBSB, and it is INCREDIBLE! The texture is amazing, and it is so unique. Just my style.


----------

